# Big Kitties, Small Kitties!



## Carmarely (Aug 22, 2014)

I have three cats, Peanut, Ella and Mordecai. Peanut is the oldest but the smallest of the three. Ella is a bit bigger than Peanut. Mordecai is absolutely massive. He's around 30lbs with broad features, and big paws. My cousin has a cat, Finn, that is the same, he is bigger than Mordy. 

They are short haired cats. Mordy is black all over with yellow eyes and Finn is silver tabby with green eyes- neither related. Is this some recessive gene that goes back to the days when our house cats were wild predators?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome Carmarely!
Mordecai sounds Awesome! That's one BIG cat!
Pictures please of your "Kids"!
Sharon


----------

